# friend in need



## Eventer Chick (May 15, 2007)

my friend (Ellie) recently lost her best friend Bea-Jai (he got put down from twisted bowel) it is sad because now she has given up riding altogether it is really sad i need to encourage her to get another horse and keep riding is thier any way to get her back in the saddle?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

give it time, it took me afew years after my horse muff died now i have abby


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, so sad.  

You could try and get her involved with you and your horses. She'll let you know when she's ready.


----------



## Eventer Chick (May 15, 2007)

thanks guys she comes to pony club sometimes and watches but i have invited her to come to my place and ride but she doesn't want to she is only vertually a beginner so she is embarreses to ride at pony club!!!


----------

